# Virginia Area Riders Looking For Fun Look Here



## 4freese

We have been going to Busco Beach in Goldsboro NC for a while now and decided to make a change. We stumbled across a nice place in Martinsville Virginia called Outdoorsman Park AKA catfish pond. This place is great, it is a cross between Busco and the Hatfield McCoy Trails. Its got it all. No drag strip but plenty of trails, mud, hills, and even danger areas to put you to the test. The owners are very friendly and very helpful. It is $11 to enter, thats $10 per person and $1 per bike. You have to sign a waver but it takes like two seconds. You can ride with or without helmets and you can double on ATV's but not dirt bikes. There are plenty of dirt bike trails too. This place is well worth the You can bring your catfish equipment also any try to cath one in their stocked pond with catfish that weigh over 50 lbs lurking in there. One of the guys 9 yo daughter caught a 35 lb the day before we came. There is an area called the playpen, you can guess what that is, MUD. And I can almost guarentee that you can and will get stuck. We had 21 bikes go and all but two of us got stuck somewhere in that park. There is also a creek that you can ride in, it is nice and cleans the bike well after all that playing in the mud. If anyone is interested PM me and I will give you more info.


----------



## Guarino113

let me know next time yall go. i might have to check it out.


----------



## HondaGuy

I'm definately interested in some more info. They got a website I can check out?


----------



## 4freese

They have a myspace page. It is http://www.myspace.com/outdoorsman_park. We had a blast, their phone number is on the page as well. I am going to try to plan a trip the last weekend of April or the second weekend of May. I will let everyone know when we go again and we can all meet up to go.


----------



## 4freese

Oh, and also you can create your own paths. The guys told us that if you see an opportunity for a new path then just make it one. So we did, Allot.


----------



## Smkblwr

yea a couple of us form work go down there a couple times a yr. let me know also when you plan to go and we might come along if work permits.
not sure if there address is still on there page. but i have got it saved in my GPS if anybody needs it.


----------



## HondaGuy

Looks like a really cool place, have to check it out sometime.


----------

